# Do I need a miter saw?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

What is the big advantage of miter saw over table saw?
I have a table saw to cut long/thick woods or plywood, and I usually don't do the specific-angle cut. I did make several 45 degree cut on my cabinet door frames and I can handle it easily with my hand saw. So in my case, do I really need a miter saw? Can my table saw finish most of jobs that miter saw can do?
The projects I usually work on are indoor cabinets, indoor frames, etc.
Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Will, If you are making your 45 degree cuts by hand.................. then I guess not.

You can make a jig to cut 45's on your Table saw if you want Tablesaw Miter Jig ........ lately I've only used my miter saw for construction type projects rather than more detailed work. *(Read then Edited to add)* ............... mainly because my Miter saw has a warble in it and needs to be replaced if to be used for work with small tolerances


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Well yes and no the miter saw can do some jobs that are hard on the table saw, like a 60 deg.cut, crown molding ,etc. like for a flag box with no end grain showing..anyway you hang it. 

A sliding miter saw is just a small ver.of the RAS but it can't rip stock..
=============



volunteers said:


> What is the big advantage of miter saw over table saw?
> I have a table saw to cut long/thick woods or plywood, and I usually don't do the specific-angle cut. I did make several 45 degree cut on my cabinet door frames and I can handle it easily with my hand saw. So in my case, do I really need a miter saw? Can my table saw finish most of jobs that miter saw can do?
> The projects I usually work on are indoor cabinets, indoor frames, etc.
> Thank you for the advice.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use both. They each have their strengths, weaknesses, & conveniences. For trim work it is mostly miter saw. Cabinet work I use both equally. It depends on what I'm cutting as to which saw I use. With the projects you like to do I think the addition of a miter saw would be convenient.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

If you're cutting very long and thin stock, the miter saw is infinitely safer to use than trying to use the miter on your table saw. If you're making repeated cuts or cuts like mentioned above, the convenience factor will soon pay for itself. I consider it my fourth-most used power tool.

I can personally recommend the Hitachi C10FCE2 if you need a basic 10" version.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Will, a miter sled for your saw table will handle most of the cutting jobs you mentioned and they are easy to build. Miter saws really shine for cutting large amounts of moldings and are easily transported. You can get by just fine with out a miter saw but they do come in handy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mitre saws work best on very long pieces where you can support the ends and they work really well for chopping lumber for construction projects. The general rule is: if your piece is large it is easier to bring the tool to the work (e.g. mitre saw or handheld router). If the piece is small it is easier to bring the piece to the tool (e.g. table saw, router table).


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

what are your top 3 most used power tools?
My guess is:drill, router, and table saw? These are my only power tools right now.



Cocheseuga said:


> If you're cutting very long and thin stock, the miter saw is infinitely safer to use than trying to use the miter on your table saw. If you're making repeated cuts or cuts like mentioned above, the convenience factor will soon pay for itself. I consider it my fourth-most used power tool.
> 
> I can personally recommend the Hitachi C10FCE2 if you need a basic 10" version.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

volunteers said:


> what are your top 3 most used power tools?
> My guess is:drill, router, and table saw? These are my only power tools right now.


mine is more like table saw, router table, router, drill, miter saw


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

volunteers said:


> what are your top 3 most used power tools?
> My guess is:drill, router, and table saw? These are my only power tools right now.


Table saw
18v drill
Sander


My band saw and drill press really haven't gotten a lot of use since I bought them, but that's more to do with what I've been doing. Once I get a few more construction projects done in the shop, that will change.


----------



## TonyBal (May 29, 2011)

*"He who dies with the most tools wins"!*

I thought that "He who dies with the most tools wins"! :dance3: If you are managing to live without it now then I guess you really don't need it, BUT, like was mentioned by others, long pieces of trim & such are much easier to IMO to cut with a miter saw. :yes4:


----------

